# DIY Splitboard



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

So I've cut and assembled a bunch of different boards now and after the one I completed today for my wife, I figured I would give all you interested parties an idea of whats going on. 

So I saw the board with a circular saw first, and once cut I used a new set up that allowed me to use the standard snowboard inserts instead of having to drill through the board and use t-nits on the pucks. Prowder, which is the company, has a whole DIY splitboard system that provides the tip clips, board clips and the pucks. The other thing I did differently this time was I used heli-coils for the touring parts due to the minimal stress put on the the heel risers and touring bracket. Here are some pics of the completed board. Feel free to ask more questions if your interested. 

PROWDER, Rethink snowboarding


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great ridinbend.

Prowder's website doesn't work for me here at work. It looks like the pucks are fully adjustable stance wise and are able to use on factory splits and DIY splits? It looks that way to me in the photos.

Have you used it yet? I am considering making another split, but I don't like the DIY Voile pucks. I have some homemade pucks on my DIY split now, but I don't like those either. They only have 1 t-nut per puck half, but no adjustability without drilling more holes. I would rather not have so many t-nuts and would like more adjustability.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nice work - be interested to hear about how those helicoils hold up for you over time.. i've read some mixed results..


how to you like the Prowder shit in general? especially the clips? ridden old Voiles too? Karakorams?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> nice work - be interested to hear about how those helicoils hold up for you over time.. i've read some mixed results..
> 
> 
> how to you like the Prowder shit in general? especially the clips? ridden old Voiles too? Karakorams?


So far the prowder set up is pretty solid. Way easier than trying to set up voile pucks. My wife will be using this setup otherwise I would have done one t-nut on the lead screw for the touring bracket but she is pretty low key on her gear. Voile is ok, never tried the Karakoram but I can only imagine it's solid. I like the prowder clips over the Karakoram because their adjustable so you can tighten it once there's some play. It was just a bitch to put together because there's no instructions with it except their video which is limited, but I figured it out, and am very pleased.



West Baden Iron said:


> Looks great ridinbend.
> 
> Prowder's website doesn't work for me here at work. It looks like the pucks are fully adjustable stance wise and are able to use on factory splits and DIY splits? It looks that way to me in the photos.
> 
> Have you used it yet? I am considering making another split, but I don't like the DIY Voile pucks. I have some homemade pucks on my DIY split now, but I don't like those either. They only have 1 t-nut per puck half, but no adjustability without drilling more holes. I would rather not have so many t-nuts and would like more adjustability.


The pucks can be used on both split and standard insert arrangements. I have used the pucks and there solid. You'd think by looking at it that there'd be some lifting but I'm impressed. I too hate voile pucks, and I also hate epoxying a bunch of holes, sanding blah blah but do enjoy making the DIY splits. If you go DIY route I would recommend the prowder. It's not the end all epic answer to DIY but it's good stuff.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah let me know how the prowder kit works man if I don’t sell my heritage 158 I want to make a split. If your interested in helping I would be more then excited to make the journey from olympia with some beer.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

readimag said:


> Yeah let me know how the prowder kit works man if I don’t sell my heritage 158 I want to make a split. If your interested in helping I would be more then excited to make the journey from olympia with some beer.


I would be more than glad to help.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> So I've cut and assembled a bunch of different boards now and after the one I completed today for my wife, I figured I would give all you interested parties an idea of whats going on.
> 
> So I saw the board with a circular saw first, and once cut I used a new set up that allowed me to use the standard snowboard inserts instead of having to drill through the board and use t-nits on the pucks. Prowder, which is the company, has a whole DIY splitboard system that provides the tip clips, board clips and the pucks. The other thing I did differently this time was I used heli-coils for the touring parts due to the minimal stress put on the the heel risers and touring bracket. Here are some pics of the completed board. Feel free to ask more questions if your interested.
> 
> PROWDER, Rethink snowboarding


Thats sick man! Good job. let us know how it preforms


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Also wondering about the prowder interface, clips and hooks for switching out the billygoat or splitting c slasher or northshore...def looks fairly solid...let us know how it works out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the Prowder saddles. Still haven't assembled them since I got them last March. Pucks don't bother me I guess.

I will say that the Cowboy clips. Tip/tail clips look to be a big improvement. I have played with them and they are rock solid. I am probably going to put those on my main ride this season.


----------



## polorize (Nov 5, 2013)

Reviving this thread because I can't find much info online. Do you folks that have used this system for a while still approve? How does it work with non-split specific bindings? I've never split a board before, but this seems like the easiest route due to minimal drilling/epoxy/t nuts. I'm a little confused on the touring brackets, does prowder not sell any? Would I just buy Voile touring hardware and still need to drill some holes for this? I'm on the fence about just shelling out the cash for a factory split but would love to save the money on the board and spend it on bindings.

I watched the video on Vimeo... decent resource, but I guess I should look elsewhere for how to measure out and install tip/tail clips and the cowboy clips. Is there a place to get measurements for this or do you just kind of eyeball everything? The Prowder video shows all clips being installed into pre drilled holes. Aside from installing the clips on a DIY board, all you really need to do is cut it, no extra drilling to install the hardware?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

polorize said:


> Reviving this thread because I can't find much info online. Do you folks that have used this system for a while still approve? How does it work with non-split specific bindings? I've never split a board before, but this seems like the easiest route due to minimal drilling/epoxy/t nuts. I'm a little confused on the touring brackets, does prowder not sell any? Would I just buy Voile touring hardware and still need to drill some holes for this? I'm on the fence about just shelling out the cash for a factory split but would love to save the money on the board and spend it on bindings.
> 
> I watched the video on Vimeo... decent resource, but I guess I should look elsewhere for how to measure out and install tip/tail clips and the cowboy clips. Is there a place to get measurements for this or do you just kind of eyeball everything? The Prowder video shows all clips being installed into pre drilled holes. Aside from installing the clips on a DIY board, all you really need to do is cut it, no extra drilling to install the hardware?


http://youtu.be/-7vsVFt44Cc

Based on my experience with prowder and their products I'd say pass and drill a few more holes if your going to go diy.

In all honesty, I've split a bunch of boards, and you really wont save much money at this point. You can find older production Splitboards cheap enough with touring hardware to not have to invest in making your own. Bindings aren't that expensive if you stay away from karkoram.


----------



## polorize (Nov 5, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> http://youtu.be/-7vsVFt44Cc
> 
> Based on my experience with prowder and their products I'd say pass and drill a few more holes if your going to go diy.
> 
> In all honesty, I've split a bunch of boards, and you really wont save much money at this point. You can find older production Splitboards cheap enough with touring hardware to not have to invest in making your own. Bindings aren't that expensive if you stay away from karkoram.


Thanks. If that's the case I'll probably wait a little longer and buy a factory split.


----------

